# Let's see some pics of your bowfishin rigs....



## Hooked Up

I've always been curious about this and like the idea of this new forum! I shoot a BowTech TomKat at furry critters but wouldn't even think about bowfishing with it. What do y'all use? Do you build "new" bows for this or breathe new life into an old one. Teach me if you will, H/U


----------



## texas two guns

Most use old bows, but nowadays there are so many "bowfishing" bows on the market such as AMS, Browing Barracuds, Oneida, etc.
Let me know what you need I'll be more than glad to help you with whatever you need.
Don't forget to check out BackwaterBowfishing.com.
I started serious bowfishing with a PSE Impala, that I deer hunted with, but have since bought a Browning Barracuda and found a good deal on a Fred Bear Badge (youth bow, but has more poundage than I'll ever need for fishing, hell I could deer hunt with it).


----------



## Hooked Up

> Let me know what you need I'll be more than glad to help you with whatever you need.


 Thanks! I haven't decided yet. I've got a few bows around here that might fit the bill and I've been known to loiter a little bit (OK a lot) at my local bow shop. I gues you could put me in the "very interested" stage for now. I've seen the bottles, reels, bows, etc. Just haven't seen any completely assembled yet. My youngest has a Matthews Genesis that she will soon be outgrowing. I've considered cranking the poundage up on it and adding some goodies after she graduates to a bow that suits her a little better. I've heard they are neat fishing bows. I'd still like to see some pics of what you vets are using. Thanks for the reply and Tight lines, Guy


----------



## offthehook

Just get a non expensive bow that is some where in between 40 to 50 pounds draw weight and you can stick any big gar out there.


----------



## texas two guns

I can't remember what the Original Genesis tops out at, but I bought my wife
a Genesis Pro that is 25# max. I think this is border line for bigger fish, but will do
well for small gar, carp and such at closer range. As an aid, on muzzy tips only, you 
can bend the barbs down flat against the arrow. I say muzzy only because it's holding power comes from the angle of the barbs away from the arrow. Other points hold in-line with the arrow. 
Oh, on my daughter's Mini-Genesis, I also cut the arrow down for her. She hasn't shot anything yet, but there has been many who have.


----------



## Eric H

Hey I Just Aquired To Bows A Hoyt/easton And A Myles Keller Impact


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*My rig*

You can see my Browning barracuda in this pic. The only thing I changed on this is added a whisker biscuit arrow rest. I sprayed the whiskers with spray adhesive to strengthen them up to support the weight of fishing arrow. I love it. My arrow was lost to a big sting ray that wrapped me around a pileon. Had to break it off. I woulda limited out on sheeps that day. They were everywhere.


----------



## bowfishrp

This is my 1872 SeaArk with 70HP Johnson and 24HP Honda with 40" composite prop. BTW my trailer does have fenders now.


----------



## texas two guns

I think he was talking about bows, but just in case I'll put both.


----------



## Hooked Up

texas two guns said:


> I think he was talking about bows, but just in case I'll put both.


 It's "all" good. The boats are pretty cool too! Definitely a cut above a regular ole flounder rig. y'all are hard core indeed! Looks like you're both shooting the same bow (or do I need to put my glasses on?). Tight lines, Guy


----------



## bowfishrp

They only use those finger pinching barracudas because they have haven't yet shot an Oneida Osprey!  Seriously I hate those barracuda bow but thats my opinion.

FYI, my website is down temporarily...the host screwed up and is trying to fix it. They better hurry up or I will be getting a new web host!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Never pinched my fingers. I love it. But you are right never shot an Osprey. Know nothing about them.


----------



## bowfishrp

Then please let me edumakate you! They are not cheap but they are the best bowfishing bow ever made. I keep mine set on 30# and it shoots like 40#. Hell I still have to fight to get the arrow out of the mud if I miss...and yeah I still miss. 
http://www.sullysbowfishing.com/shop/detail.asp?ID=382
http://www.oneidaeaglebows.com/products/eaglebows.html#jtc


----------



## texas two guns

Yes, they are nice bows and I'm sure you get what you pay for. Whatever!
My partner shoots an Oneida and here's what I think about them:
Too costly to properly abuse them as any bowfishing equipment should be
Too heavy to hold all night, although not as heavy as say an old Bear Whitetail
Too loud, especially if dry fired
To long, but not as long a recurve would be
Too many **** moving parts, which is why if your not really careful you will rack yourself, especially shooting off a boat with a light rail.

Why I like the "Cuda":
small, therefore can be easily manuvered on a crowded deck
powerful, shoots like 40# or more set @ 30#
full power from 8 inches to 30 inches (therefor quicker on the draw)
Lighter so you can hold it at the ready all night
Cheaper


----------



## MEGABITE

Great website, TTG!


----------



## gunrunnerbob

Where Do You Fish For Sheephead With Bows...do They Let You Shoot Off Pier With A Bow?is Sheephead Not A Gamfish....i Shoot Talipa And Regular Cap In East Texas On Lake Fairfield And Lake Palestine...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sheepies like to hang around pileons and pier legs and jetties and structure. I never got told to leave at the pier. No sheepshead are not game fish. They have a legal size limit and bag limit, just like flounder. Not a game fish though. by the way Sheeps are GREAT eating. pain i the ***** to clean but very very tasty.


----------

